# Insurance



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: Debt - Should you expect it, or fear it?*



Comin'OutSwingin said:


> There's medical insurance that helps pay the medical bills. There is disability insurance that pays you when you can't work. I would suggest everyone take advantage of those things.


...And you could be paying $1000/month in premiums for all of that. I'm at about $600/month in various insurance premiums right now. That's more than all of my other monthly expenses combined. When I hit 50, I'm told to expect a sharp increase in medical insurance premiums. A friend with the same policy is 52 and in perfect health and is paying $800/month. I'm 3 years from that and I have blood pressure issues.

I'm no fan of the insurance companies. I see it more as them taking advantage of us.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: Debt - Should you expect it, or fear it?*

You need to shop around, my friend!

Term life is very inexpensive. You can get 100's of thousands worth for very little. If you are self-employed look into MSA's, medical savings accounts. 
The new health savings account plans
Medical Savings Accounts (MSAs)

But yes, shop around. I've got life, health, business (all kinds), disability, and it's nowhere near what your talking about.

I'm no fan either, but that's why I'm trying to get to a point to where I can be self-insured.


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: Debt - Should you expect it, or fear it?*

I have shopped. Because I now have a history of high blood pressure, any other provider wants twice what I'm now paying. I need to marry some money.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: Debt - Should you expect it, or fear it?*

I've got high blood pressure, too, since I was 18.I take meds daily. That shouldn't make your premiums that much higher. I can help if you want. Send me a pm with your email address and I can get you some stuff over the weekend.


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: Debt - Should you expect it, or fear it?*

I've got a couple more to check out. One advertised a premium on TV less that $160/month regardless of history and age.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Debt - Should you expect it, or fear it?*

Dear Greg, 

I have a friend who has been in a coma since November of 1980. His parents are aging. I'm sure they wonder who will carry the torch. This could happen to anyone. Since you are in insurance, can you tell me, is there indefinite coverage? These days, seems they can be creative in dumping you if they want to. 

My kid had a frenectomy last summer. Is it dental - is it medical. After months of preparing with the insurance company so I get this done the way they want me to so I'd have the best coverage, my dentist is having a time of it for 5 months getting it paid. Their office just dumped it on my lap - which I let them know I do not appreciate. They reminded me they do the forms as a courtesy - Ughh!

Long story short- they told me I have one month before I have to pay it myself as there's a 6 month limit by ins to get the claims filed properly. I thanked them for not bringing me in on this in OCTOBER (said like Happy Gilmore).

My dentist, nice guy but frustrated with my insurance - let me know 'why' this is happening. The way the insurance told me to do this, they will be able to reject more of my claim. The are doing a medical rejection first, thus he told me, it will reduce their payout. When I asked if they had their bottom line in mind instead of my welfare when they told me what to do he said, "yes" but that I could not 'be smart' with them as that will go everyone no where. Which I wouldn't anyway, but it was another 'enlightening' day.

Why should I think any insurance is going to want to buddy - buddy up with me when I'm a liability instead of an asset. Okay, well never mind that, really, that's just my personal opinion that business is business no matter what business it is, and if Cancer patients and coma patients get too costly to maintain, there will be a team of people figuring out how to dump them, or loophole them into shouldering more of the cost. It's what I see everywhere all the time. In the 80"s, medical was a 'benefit', yeah, I'm sure alot of people remember never paying in for medical and what the heck was a "CO-PAY"???? Haha, you paid your 80/20 and went on with it!! HM-what? OH, O.

Greg, I am not at odds with you on living debt free. I am a fan of Suze Orman, it is the only thing she pounds through the airwaves night after night. PAY IT OFF! Start with the highest costing debt first and work you way down the inerest ladder. She also recommends no less than 8 months emergency - more is wonderful.

And I admire the way you live. I aspire to be one in your position. What you have accomplished on your income is outstanding. I think the recogintion for your achievement hasn't been addressed here, CUDOS, seriously, I have prayed for guidance and direction from my devine on how to best achieve your same accomplishement. 

But one area we completely differ is that I won't put my future in the hands of any insurance company, private or government program. I will continue to long maintain my credit score and FICO so I know I am completely covering my bases... just in case. I'm sure Donald Trump and without a Doubt Suze Orman have excellent credit and FICO scores. Suze'a a millionaire who lives in a 2200 square foot house, she doesn't need the credit or FICO either, but she has it and she urges to be debt free, a locker full of cash and inventments and maintain an excellent FICO score, that's not the same as carrying debt.

It's widdled down to what's makes you comfortable. I am extremely cautious. I'd rather have it there in case my insurances all fail me. After Katrina hit, the insurance industry was issued a hugh blow. They can go bankrupt, along with your policy, leaving you to find insurance elsewhere, and if a condition occurs like for the fellow with HBP....

Good luck to all, and rrc- hope you find that money bags lady - or move in with Greg!! haha- seriously, just a joke! Don't go crazy - haha. We'll all be dead one day, so be nice. Do it the way you have to - there's no one way in life - how boring and predicable would that be??


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: Debt - Should you expect it, or fear it?*

Kelly, sorry to hear about your insurance woes. Yes, the system can be jacked-up sometimes. Trust me, I know. I've done everything from selling life/health to processing the claims, and everything on the administrative side.

I don't think there is indefinite coverage, per se. But, you can get coverage with higher lifetime maximums. There are also plans that will pay for such catastrophic events. Of course, these cost higher than other plans, but not beyond the realm of possibility. 

But, I would encourage you and everyone else to investigate how claims are paid. How the cycle of you going to the doctor, to claims filing, and the provider getting paid, you need to know EXACTLY how that process works.

Most people don't have a clue. They can tell you that their co-pay is $15, their co-insurance is 20% and that their deductable is $500. Beyond that, they're lost.

It is SO easy for claims that are supposed to be paid, to get denied. Then when that happens, EVERYBODY starts pointing fingers. I've even had trouble with it before, but when I told them what I did for a living and that I KNOW what's supposed to happen, magically, it all gets taken care of.

I know this is off topic, but PLEASE learn. Operating from a standpoint of knowledge is always the best, whether we're talking about insurance or t-shirts.

It won't keep the problems from happening, but it will let you know what should be done, and what you can do to fix them.


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: Debt - Should you expect it, or fear it?*

I had to sue my own insurance company twice to get them to pay a claim. One was a motorcycle accident where my major medical wouldn't pay and the other was a hit run. Guy hit my truck and bolted. I won in both cases, but it cost me time and money. They will change the rules as they go if you don't fight with them constantly. The difference between organized crime and insurance company is the insurance company is licensed to practice extortion.

I don't even talk to insurance companies any more. I just refer them to my lawyer. They know they can't jerk the lawyer around.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Debt - Should you expect it, or fear it?*

Thanks, Greg, thank so much for writing. 

I realize since that day, I need to dig even deeper into my insurance benefits, and make sure I am aware as possible, and put even more effort than what I did put in which was a good 12-15 hours on that Prior to procedure to help ensure a smooth claim. Over the course of weeks managers - department heads - and contract administators tossed it back and forth deciding how -who- and why this will be covered -- ...night mare....

Anyway, in the end I'll pay what they bill me and next time REALLY grill them over the coverage. I only wish I had your knowledge regarding insurance, it's such a huge part of our lives, to be armed with the know how must be amazing.

Hey, have a GREAT day, Greg, and a nice weekend. Just took a look to see where you are, TN, I don't know if you're getting the snow, but enjoy if you do, its a snowman weekend for sure!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Debt - Should you expect it, or fear it?*



rrc62 said:


> I had to sue my own insurance company twice to get them to pay a claim. One was a motorcycle accident where my major medical wouldn't pay and the other was a hit run. Guy hit my truck and bolted. I won in both cases, but it cost me time and money. They will change the rules as they go if you don't fight with them constantly. The difference between organized crime and insurance company is the insurance company is licensed to practice extortion.
> 
> I don't even talk to insurance companies any more. I just refer them to my lawyer. They know they can't jerk the lawyer around.


 
Man, I feel bad for you! 

And anyone with insurance can relate to that, everybody has to fight at sometime or another.

But you said it, brother! Haha. They LOVE me when I pay my premiums, haha, but run when I'm coming for my money!

Listening to this guys story is why I keep myself covered with available credit I can use if I ever need it. Keeping my credit and FICO scores high for a "rainy" day gives me comfort against storms like these.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: Debt - Should you expect it, or fear it?*

Thanks. I'm just outside of Nashville, and we're supposed to get a _little_ snow tomorrow through Sunday, but we never get much at all.



Girlzndollz.... said:


> and next time REALLY grill them over the coverage.


You do that. If you run into any trouble you can just post it in the Lounge forums, and I'll see if I can help.


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: Debt - Should you expect it, or fear it?*



Girlzndollz said:


> Anyway, in the end I'll pay what they bill me and next time


That's exactly why they do what they do. They know that if they deny a claim most people will just scurry off cussing the insurance company and do nothing. If the claim is not a slam dunk in your favor, they will deny and hope you go away. If you don't, 99% of the time they settle out of court.


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Debt - Should you expect it, or fear it?*

Doctors and insurance companies can really bea hassle to deal with. My wife almost died and racked up a $500,000 bill. we had to pay a couple of grand to it. It sucks, but you have to wor the phones with them. Also if you explain you situation, they can cut you deals. But for the most part, you feel like "what am I paying them for". You get to play monkey in the middle.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Debt - Should you expect it, or fear it?*



rrc62 said:


> That's exactly why they do what they do. They know that if they deny a claim most people will just scurry off cussing the insurance company and do nothing. If the claim is not a slam dunk in your favor, they will deny and hope you go away. If you don't, 99% of the time they settle out of court.


Oh, I meant after I fight the good fight.

I've gotten nearly $1500 in claims paid in 2005 for muliple claims. I was actually giving the newer claims processors the Urgi care codes so they stopped billing with ER codes. Nightmare. I really want to be paid for my services, I guess thats what the $1500 was!! 

I look at the hub and say, "Imagine if I just went ahead and paid this bill?" Then I take pity on the elderly who probably take it for granted that its correct, back from the day of correct billing and integrity.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Debt - Should you expect it, or fear it?*



Comin'OutSwingin said:


> If you run into any trouble you can just post it in the Lounge forums, and I'll see if I can help.


 
You're awesome, thanks. I can return the favor if you ever buy a new car, PM me. I know of course, you will NOT take a loan (I had to, Greg! ) but I can assist in your negotiations...


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: Debt - Should you expect it, or fear it?*



Girlzndollz said:


> I look at the hub and say, "Imagine if I just went ahead and paid this bill?" Then I take pity on the elderly who probably take it for granted that its correct, back from the day of correct billing and integrity.


I know how you guys feel about the insurance industry, but believe me, it's not all bad.

Even when you make an overpayment, lots of times (sadly, not all) it gets corrected. Hospitals and providers have what's called a credit balance report. They get audited by the government and if they have too much on their credit balance report (meaning that they have money that should go to someone else) they get fined HEAVILY!

There are 3rd party companies out there (I used to work for one) that will go into the hospitals and work the report, refund the money to the correct place, and get paid by the hospital AND the insurance company. 

So lots of times, it gets worked out. The sad part is that it's often too late, because like you said, Kelly, there are people that could use their money at the time, instead of overpaying the hospitals and/or the insurance company. (man, we're way of topic )


Girlzndollz said:


> You're awesome, thanks. I can return the favor if you ever buy a new car, PM me. I know of course, you will NOT take a loan (I had to, Greg! ) but I can assist in your negotiations...


No problem. I LOVE helping people.

Maybe I should have been a doctor.

I may take you up on that offer, though. I don't drive really late model vehicles, so there's not much room for negotiation when I purchase a vehicle. BUT '99 Expedition, Black. Mine got totaled, and we want one just like the one we had. Hard to find a good deal on 1.

We should probably get back on topic.

Debt, anybody.


----------

